# EMT-B to EMT-I



## fyafighter85 (Jul 7, 2011)

I am currently an EMT-B and I am in the hiring process with the Atlanta Fire Rescue Department where they recognize EMT-I:censored:. Here in Louisiana they don't, it's either Basic or Medic. I was just wondering what the process was if you have basic already to jump to EMT-I. THanks in advance for any help.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

You have to take an EMT-I class. Basic is usually a pre req for EMT-I, so there's no quick way to do it.
EDIT: Mainly because the EMT-B doesn't have anywhere near an adequate understanding of what an EMT-I needs to know. Hell, an EMT-I barely has an adequate understanding of what they should.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 7, 2011)

EMT-Intermediate (in it's different forms) is being phased out indefinitely in the next two years, and many states no longer have programs that offer it for initial certification. Under the new system, the national Registry is going to offer four levels of certification (registration, really), EMR, EMT (NREMT), AEMT (NRAEMT) and Paramedic (NRP). 
Current EMT-Is must be transitioned to AEMT, upgrade to NRP or downgrade to EMT.

For more info see the links below:
https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/nremt_news.asp
https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/reg_aemt_history.asp


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 7, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> EMT-Intermediate (in it's different forms) is being phased out indefinitely in the next two years, and many states no longer have programs that offer it for initial certification. Under the new system, the national Registry is going to offer four levels of certification (registration, really), EMR, EMT (NREMT), AEMT (NRAEMT) and Paramedic (NRP).
> Current EMT-Is must be transitioned to AEMT, upgrade to NRP or downgrade to EMT.
> 
> For more info see the links below:
> ...



That's for the NREMT. Each state is still free to retain the EMT-I at their discretion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> EMT-Intermediate (in it's different forms) is being phased out indefinitely in the next two years, and many states no longer have programs that offer it for initial certification. Under the new system, the national Registry is going to offer four levels of certification (registration, really), EMR, EMT (NREMT), AEMT (NRAEMT) and Paramedic (NRP).
> Current EMT-Is must be transitioned to AEMT, upgrade to NRP or downgrade to EMT.
> 
> For more info see the links below:
> ...



In NR states true. There are a few states that most likely will keep the EMT-I title (NM being one, but it's not a NR state. TX most likely will keep certification at the I level, but they are NR state, but are odd due to the way they do things)


----------



## fyafighter85 (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh well, looks like i'll just have a leg up on some of the guys that come fresh off the street with no certs if i get the job i guess.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

fyafighter85 said:


> Oh well, looks like i'll just have a leg up on some of the guys that come fresh off the street with no certs if i get the job i guess.



One thing to keep in mind... from what I've read about, GA tends to use the EMT-I level as the lowest cert to ride an ambulance. And you will be competing against people who are at that cert level. That means you MIGHT be at a disadvantage, even if they have no prior experience compared to you.


----------



## fyafighter85 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, i was thinking about that too. But i was talking if they hiring some guys that just decided they wanted to become firefighters with no experience. I'm not crazy, i'm going to sell myself as much as i can in the hiring process and if i get the job once rookie school roll around i'll have my ears open and mouth shut like i dont know a damn thing!


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jul 7, 2011)

fyafighter85 said:


> I am currently an EMT-B and I am in the hiring process with the Atlanta Fire Rescue Department where they recognize EMT-I:censored:. Here in Louisiana they don't, it's either Basic or Medic. I was just wondering what the process was if you have basic already to jump to EMT-I. THanks in advance for any help.



Take a look at the community college nearest to you, there is a good chance they offer an Intermediate program.  Here in VA its a 2 semester program with the prereqs being EMT-B, A&P (they'll even accept a basic human bio class), and you must have taken or at least be enrolled in a pharmacology class.


----------



## fyafighter85 (Jul 7, 2011)

No dice for the great state of Louisiana. They wouldn't know what a EMT-I was if it slap them in the face. I've checked with everyone in the field from the chief of training on down to the janitor. Nothing doing with EMT-I in this state.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

fyafighter85 said:


> No dice for the great state of Louisiana. They wouldn't know what a EMT-I was if it slap them in the face. I've checked with everyone in the field from the chief of training on down to the janitor. Nothing doing with EMT-I in this state.



I believe I can apply for recip as an EMT-I, but initial training in your state is non-existant for EMT-Is. And MS did away with even recip at that level


----------



## fyafighter85 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm looking forward to learning another level anyway so its no big deal. Hell i might even go ahead and get Paramedic if everything goes right.


----------



## Straycoyote (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm in Mass and I know they still have the EMT-I level going. How much of an advantage does that give you? I'm thinking of going back to school for it just so I can get something to help me get work around here. Anyone know anything about the program? Any advice is great : )


----------



## dudemanguy (Oct 21, 2011)

I have heard the NREMT is doing away with EMT intermediates(the skill level, not the EMTs themselves), and they are replacing it with AEMT. Therefore EMT I courses are no longer being offered, at least not in my state.

Can someone tell me how AEMT differs from EMT-basic, and how I would go about becoming one?


----------



## rwik123 (Oct 21, 2011)

dudemanguy said:


> I have heard the NREMT is doing away with EMT intermediates(the skill level, not the EMTs themselves), and they are replacing it with AEMT. Therefore EMT I courses are no longer being offered, at least not in my state.
> 
> Can someone tell me how AEMT differs from EMT-basic, and how I would go about becoming one?



AEMT includes IV+IO access, advanced airways such as king airways, more of a focus on cardiology and a bit of pharmacology, ekgs but no interpretation, and administration of some ALS drugs. (glucagon, saline, D-50, nitro, IM epi, narcan and nitrous oxide)


----------



## emt11 (Oct 21, 2011)

fyafighter85 said:


> I am currently an EMT-B and I am in the hiring process with the Atlanta Fire Rescue Department where they recognize EMT-I:censored:. Here in Louisiana they don't, it's either Basic or Medic. I was just wondering what the process was if you have basic already to jump to EMT-I. THanks in advance for any help.



The short and simple answer, sit through an entire(usually 6-7 month) long EMT-I course. Basic isnt recognized so the schools look at you just the same as someone off the street. You'll just a bit of a leg up in school.


----------



## dudemanguy (Oct 22, 2011)

EMT11..,The local ALS ambulance service I deal with on calls has a couple EMTs who are Intermediates instead of Basics, but they literally do the same job as the EMT-Basics and get paid the same. Their Intermediate certification is pretty much useless. On calls Ive never seen them do anything a Basic doesnt do. There is always a Paramedic with them doing the ALS stuff, Ive never seen an Intermediate with a Basic on an ALS rig, I was under the impression a Paramedic was required for it to be ALS. This isnt GA though, so maybe it varies by state.

Also the school up here that ran an intermediate course had EMT-Basic as a pre requisite. It was a 2 month course to get your Intermediate, whereas basic was 5 months. One of the Intermdiates I just talked to is starting Paramedic school, but he has to start from scratch along with the Basics in his class, the other one is simply going to go back to being a basic, since EMS is just a side job for him anyway since he works as a radiology tech.


----------



## emt11 (Oct 22, 2011)

dudemanguy said:


> EMT11..,The local ALS ambulance service I deal with on calls has a couple EMTs who are Intermediates instead of Basics, but they literally do the same job as the EMT-Basics and get paid the same. Their Intermediate certification is pretty much useless. On calls Ive never seen them do anything a Basic doesnt do. There is always a Paramedic with them doing the ALS stuff, Ive never seen an Intermediate with a Basic on an ALS rig, I was under the impression a Paramedic was required for it to be ALS. This isnt GA though, so maybe it varies by state.
> 
> Also the school up here that ran an intermediate course had EMT-Basic as a pre requisite. It was a 2 month course to get your Intermediate, whereas basic was 5 months. One of the Intermdiates I just talked to is starting Paramedic school, but he has to start from scratch along with the Basics in his class, the other one is simply going to go back to being a basic, since EMS is just a side job for him anyway since he works as a radiology tech.




As in someone else's previous post, GA requires EMT-I'85 before they let you on a truck. Besides for the few and far between companies on the south end of GA, you will never see a basic on a truck. Their are even fewer BLS companies in the atlanta and metro atlanta area, and theirs very few BLS companies in the state. The trucks around here either do I/P or P/P(though, I/P is the most common). Basics in GA are very limited in their scope of practice, which of course does not include IV's and honestly I believe that's why GA does not allow basics on a truck. GA is also in the process of phasing out EMT-I to replace it with the AEMT, which i can state for a fact that their is currently a AEMT class going on at one of the local schools, they are scheduled to graduate in late March or April, I don't recall which. EMT-I's will no longer be able to test registry in the state after May of 2012.


----------



## pa132399 (Oct 22, 2011)

im not 100% sure on this but PA's new ems act that came out i think for it to be considered an als rig must have at least an AEMT no longer requiring a medic. i think that that is a step backwards but then again i think the AEMT will be given the most commonly used drugs and better airway devices but no intubation,and they can use a monitor and transmit. up where i work most of the hospitals dont care if a medic can interperit the 12 lead they still dont listen. so i guess it would work. and if they ended up in a bind they would just call for a medic.


----------

